# Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?



## Raubfisch1996 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo, habe mir 3 tolle Karpfenruten der klasse 270cm und 2,5lbs fürs leichte Karpfen und Raubfischangeln zugelegt.

Möchte mir nun 3 Rollen dazu kaufen habe im Internert die Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA andeckt.

Fische an kleinen Seen und Flüssen wo ich max 20 meter rauswerfen muss also keine gewalt/distanzwürfe nötig.

Wollte eine 20er Geflochtene oder 30er Mono verwenden.

Was könnt ihr mir zu der Rolle sagen wollte nicht mehr wie 70 euro ausgeben und habe mit Shimano gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Danke im vorraus.

MfG Raub96


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo Raub96

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren die DL 2500 FA auf ner Shimano Catana BX Feeder Medium Rute.
Zum leichten bis mittleren Grundfischen find ich sie super, hab schon einige Zander und Hechte damit gefangen. 
Selbst bei nem Hecht von 90 cm gab es keine Probleme beim Drill.
Hab ne 12er geflochtene drauf, anfangs auch noch mit ner Schlagschnur von 15m. Hab die irgendwann aber weggelassen - funzt auch ohne prima.
Ich Angel damit hauptsächlich an kleineren Seen und Flüssen.

Gruß Niels


----------



## Raubfisch1996 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo, Danke für die Informationen werde mir die dann wohl kaufen.


----------



## Angelbaerchen501 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Moin Raub96
Rollen von Shimano sind OK. aber nimm auf jeden Fall Mono auf solche Distanzen ,bei Geflecht in dieser Entfernung muss man sehr vorsichtig
anschlagen sonst hast du die Montage neben dir
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Raubfisch1996 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo, Marcel danke für den tipp werde das wohl auch tun habe zu oft erlebt das beim anschlag die Geflochtene puff gemacht montage mit fisch weg 
Hast du die Baitrunner? für Aal müsste ich schon ne 30er Mono Spulen wie siehts damit aus.


----------



## Angelbaerchen501 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Moin Raub96
Nein , ich habe von Shimano die Ultegra xtb ,mein Kumpel fischt aber die
DL 2500 FA und ist zufrieden damit ich hab sie auch schon mal eingeleiert aber zum Grundangeln würde ich eine Nummer größer nehmen.
Zur Mono ich habe auch nur die 30er Mono drauf,ist aber vom Gewässer
abhänig (Kraut Hindernisse usw.)da wird es auch schon mal stärker.
Grüße Marcel


----------



## Raubfisch1996 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo, also lieber die 4000er nehmen ?


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

die DL würde ich überhaupt nicht kaufen, billige Shimano Rollen taugen nicht. Für den Preis gibt's auch die Penn Slammer Liveliner 360 oder 560 als Schnäppchen. Nur so ne Idee...
VG


----------



## Matchfischer (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Moin

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren 2 Stück in der Größe 4000. 
Find die Dinger richtig gut. Sind sehr stabil und funktionieren klasse. Aber bei ner Schnurstärke von 0,30mm auf jeden fall die 4000, sonst ist die Spule zu klein und die Schnur verdrallt oder kringelt sich zu stark. Bei der 4000 ises mit 0,28mm bei mir noch okay.


----------



## Raubfisch1996 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo, Matchfischer danke für deine Antwort Fische ja eine 270 Karpfen Rute der Stärke 2,25lbs wollte die Rolle da nur nicht zu groß wählen aber denke mit ner 4000er ist es ne gute Kombo 

LG Raub96


----------



## Matchfischer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Moin

Also ich hab die Rollen an meinen leichten Karpfenruten.
Finde die Rollen in der Größe recht filigran aber stabil.
Entspricht eher schon einer 3000 Rolle.


----------



## Raubfisch1996 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Hallo, Matschfischer also passen die doch Wunderbar an meiner 270 würde ich sagen. Was ich noch wissen wollte ich stehe auf einen metallischen Sound bei der Bremse hat die DL solch eine Bremse wie bei der Shimano Twinpower?.

MfG Raub96


----------



## Siggy82 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner DL 2500 FA?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rollen nichts fürs dauerhafte Fischen auf Karpfen.
Hatte vorletzte Saison eine in 4000er Größe an einer Rute.
Nach 2-3 Monaten hatte meine schon einen Schlag an der Achse, lief also nicht mehr wirklich rund, und wurde entsorgt.


----------

